# shimano xt m785 cranks on a SS?



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

The shimano xt m785's (intended for 2x10) have the two chainrings mounted on the inside of the spider. Has anyone used that crank for SS and mounted their SS chainring on the inside? (assuming it's 104mm BC) Pictures?


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Get a Homebrewed ring and never look back!

Rings For Some Newer Shimano 4 Bolt Cranksets


----------



## WRX-Rob (Aug 10, 2010)

So regardless of what ring you chose, has anyone actually used the M785 with a single ring setup?

Any pictures?

Is it still 104bcd?

That black XT sure does look nice.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

It's 104 yes. Chainline would work out a bit wider than a triple 104, it's 49mm between the rings i/o 50mm to the middle ring of a std triple. So maybe 53mm as a SS chainline. I've got the Shimano book downstairs if you need exact info as I'm working off memory right now.


----------



## WRX-Rob (Aug 10, 2010)

So if you are placing the SS ring on the inside of the spider you are looking at 49mm?


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

On a double, 49mm is the average of the 2 rings, ie a point 1/2 way between the 2, whereas on a triple the average between the 3 is the middle ring. So with 8mm ish between ring tips, the 785 should end up as 53mm CL SS set up.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Raybum, did you ever set this up?


----------



## zion zig zag (Jul 6, 2006)

So, in simple terms, how would using this double crank be different than using a triple? I have the double m785 on order now. Should I change to a triple?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

zion - seems to me a triple would work better, since you don't have to adjust the rear cog to align. Only reason I asked is, because I found a good deal on a double.


----------



## zion zig zag (Jul 6, 2006)

My only problem with the triple is that it supposedly has a tab that has to be ground off to work with the Philcentric.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

*yes*

I needed a bit more chainstay clearance to run a 36t front ring, and the m785 double moved it out just far enough. And I think they look friggin sweet too.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't think about the extra clearance for running a bigger ring. Bonus.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

So would a triple give me the clearance and chainline while allowing me to run a bashguard?


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> So would a triple give me the clearance and chainline while allowing me to run a bashguard?


Triple puts the middle chainring where any other triple would put it, so it doesn't gain you any clearance. The double-outer puts the chainring a few mms further out than the triple-middle. With the double, there is no option for a bash. Just jump higher.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

nzumbi said:


> Triple puts the middle chainring where any other triple would put it, so it doesn't gain you any clearance. The double-outer puts the chainring a few mms further out than the triple-middle. With the double, there is no option for a bash. Just jump higher.


That is what I was afraid of. I've got the same XT double cranks on my 2x10. Thank you for the answer. What Moots do you have your conversion on and what ring are you running?


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> What Moots do you have your conversion on and what ring are you running?


Mooto-X YBB. That's a 36t E|P Ti ring, ceramic coated by Shawnee.


----------

